# [email protected] SS 1.0



## baseballjello67 (Sep 9, 2022)

This is an unofficial online competition hosted by @NigelTheCuber and I. Everything is explained at the website. Have fun, people!





__





Home


Well, this is my take on [email protected]! 100 people, registration opens 9/07/22 and closes 9/30/22. Each round will last one day, and the competition will last through the entire month of October (and possibly through parts of November as well). 50+ competitors - 4 rounds 20-50 competitors - 3 rounds 10-20




sites.google.com





If you have any questions, DM me.
Vote for what Non-WCA event other than Mirror Blocks you would like. Mirror blocks is already included. The top one will be included!


----------



## Nevan J (Sep 9, 2022)

My exams are starting from next week, so I will probably register on 29 or 30 september


----------



## NigelTheCuber (Sep 13, 2022)

guys we need more people only 6 registered


----------



## Imsoosm (Sep 13, 2022)

Can't use google docs so I'll just put my events here:
2-4, 3oh, 3bld, skewb, mega, and FMC. 

Want to add kilominx to the competition.


----------

